# Home needed for 2 brothers in the Tameside/Greater Manchester area



## Jennied70 (Jan 2, 2013)

I am looking for a loving home for 2 brothers Ralph and Charlie, theyre approximately 7 years old and have never been seperated. They have been neutered and have had all the relevant jabs. 

The reason we need to find somewhere for them is they are my fiances cats, we're moving in together and I am badly allergic to them.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

They are a beautiful pair!


----------



## Jennied70 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks, they really are gorgeous cats and so loving!


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Aw bless em that's so sad  can you not take antihistamines to overcome or deal with your allergy???


----------



## Jennied70 (Jan 2, 2013)

Unfortunately not, I have severe asthma and have had some really bad attacks due to my allergies, I have a steroid inhaler which helps for a day or two but anything over that I'm ill


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww poor boys, they look so gorgeous :001_wub:

Your fiance must really really love you.
I hope you find them a loving home


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Aww what lovely boys. If I lived anywhere near you id steal them away  x


----------



## Jennied70 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks, he does love me and I feel so guilty cos we both adore the boys.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

They are gorgeous! Have you tried spending more time around them to see if you build up a tolerance? OH and I took in Pip at first as a temporary thing until she had the kittens as there was nowhere else for her to go, knowing that we were both allergic. I had had cats in the past so I knew that my allergy would go away in time but OH's asthma is really bad and we were worried that his wouldn't but thankfully it did and now we can both get as close to the kitties as we want and we don't even sniffle  At first though he was sneezing and wheezing all over the place!!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

I would have them in a heartbeat but have 4 already 
Can no one in the family have them?


----------



## Jennied70 (Jan 2, 2013)

Noone in the family is willing to take them..and I have had allergies and chronic asthma since being a nipper, we had to rehome the family pets as I was so ill  
If I thought for one minute we could keep them I wouldn't hesitate xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Thats such a shame, dont give up hope as im sure there is a loving home out there for them.
How long have you got till you move?


----------



## Jennied70 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm moving in on 23rd January but ideally we'd like to find somewhere before then for them xx


----------



## Jennied70 (Jan 2, 2013)

Still looking, I've asked everyone I can possibly ask


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you not delay moving in until a home has been found?


----------



## Jennied70 (Jan 2, 2013)

No, I've sold my house and it completes on 23rd


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Do you know if they would be ok with other cats that are cat friendly? And are they out door cats?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Silly question and had a bad day but can i ask if these cats are not safe in rescue or another home is found by 23rd jan.....what are you going to do with these cats. Do you have any plans?


----------



## Jennied70 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sharon they're indoor. 
They would be fine with other cats as long as they were together, might be a bit strange at first but they have been ok with other cats. 

Catcoonz we have no alternative plans but wouldn't see them go anywhere other than a loving home :sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, i have had a pm from a wonderful lady who has other cats of her own, she is as im aware offering to foster them until a lovely home is found for them to stay together. She is at work this evening but will contact me again tomorrow. Can you get to kent or london?


----------



## Jennied70 (Jan 2, 2013)

I've asked my other half, will let you know before tomorrow, thank you so much for your help! Xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have a good talk, take as long as you need there is no rush.


----------



## JaySFnB (Jan 10, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> ok, i have had a pm from a wonderful lady who has other cats of her own, she is as im aware offering to foster them until a lovely home is found for them to stay together. She is at work this evening but will contact me again tomorrow. Can you get to kent or london?


Hi, I'm Jens' OH.

I'm probably being picky but I'd prefer to find a new home for them nearer to us.
That way I can pop in if there's any problems, etc.
Thank you anyway & it's nice to know there are people who are willing to help.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Hi J & J - it's Laurie...
Just coming on here on my lunch to help out 
I'll still see what I can do - won't be easy, as I said...

These guys are my mates in RL and are as genuine as they come - lovely people & wouldn't be doing this if it wasn't necessary.


----------



## Jennied70 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you Laurie xx


----------

